# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  مشکل در حذف سطر از دیتابیس

## binboy

سلام
می خوام سطریی تو دیتابیس حذف کنم ولی نمی دونم چرا اینپوت مورد نظر ریخته نمیشه تو متغییر آیدی تا سطر مورد نظر حذف بشه. فرآیند حذف هم با کلیک لینکی که کلاس delete_i دارد انجام میشود.
این کنترل:

$id = $this->input->post('checkbox');
$checkbox = $this->db->where('code', $id);
$this->db->delete('customer');
$date ['date'] = print_r($checkbox);
$this->load->view('admin/customer_size_show', $date); 

این vowe:

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html >

<head>
    <title>--</title>
    <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
    <link rel="stylesheet" href="<?php echo base_url();?>files/css/admin_style.css" />
        [removed][removed]
    [removed][removed]
</head>

<body><center>
<ul id="nav"> 
    <li class="current"><a href="#">home</a></li>
    <li><a href="#">-------</a><div class="line_menu"></div></li> 
    <li><a href="#">----------</a><div class="line_menu"></div></li> 
    <li><a href="#">----------</a><div class="line_menu"></div></li> 
    <li><a href="#">-------------</a><div class="line_menu"></div></li>
</ul>
<div class="logo_sibesabz"></div>

<div class="main_indexadmin">
    <div class="top_mainindexadmin">
            <div class="home_i"></div>
        <div class="print_i"></div>
        <div class="edit_i"></div>
        <a href="<?php echo base_url();?>index.php/admin/customer_size/delete" class="delete_i"></a>
        <a href="<?php echo base_url();?>index.php/admin/customer_size/add" class="add_i"></a>
        </div>
        
        <div class="line_right"></div>
        <div class="line_left"></div>
    <div class="table_show">
        <div class="tableshow_head">name</div>
        <div class="tableshow_head">mail</div>
        <div class="tableshow_head">tell</div>
        <div class="tableshow_head">data</div>
        <div class="tableshow_head">order</div>
        <div class="tableshow_head">code</div>
    
        <?php
            $query = $this->db->get('customer');
            foreach ($query->result() as $row)
            {
        
        echo '<table id="tableeven" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">';
        echo '<tr><td><input name="checkbox" type="checkbox" value="'.$row->code.'"></td>';
        echo '<td class="tableshow_in">'.$row->name.'</td>';
        echo '<td class="tableshow_in">' .$row->mail. '</td>';
        echo '<td class="tableshow_in">' .$row->tel. '</td>';
        echo '<td class="tableshow_in">' .$row->date_added. '</td>';
        echo '<td class="tableshow_in">' .$row->order. '</td>';
        echo '<td class="tableshow_in">' .$row->code. '</td></tr>';
            echo '</table>';
        }
        ?>
    </div>
    <div class="bottom_mainindexadmin"></div>
</div>
        
    
</div>
</center></body>
</html> 

کمک می کنید، چه باید کرد؟

----------


## ali_fattahi

کجا فرم رو باز و بسته کردید و action دادید که ارسال بشه ؟

----------


## binboy

داداش دمت گرم، اون سوال واسه 3 ماه پیش بود، الان کلی چیز بلد شدیم. در کل تشکر

----------

